# Backpacking Solitary



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas where I could backpack into right now and be alone for a long time? (Maybe not come out until they find my body next spring...j/k) I live in the northern part of the state, but wouldn't be opposed as to packing in somewhere in the central or south part of the state.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> (Maybe not come out until they find my body next spring...j/k)


Are you having a bad day?

I dont know of anywhere that you wont run into some snow at least for the next month or so. The uintahs are the closest thing that YOu can hike into around here without much himan conatct, I'm not very familiar with the south. Windrivers are a good choice but probably still a little cold and snowy.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know if Grand Gulch is still open, but that used to be a place to go this time of year. If you like the desert and cliff dwelling it was a lot of fun. We used to go down around Easter weekend and you would see a few people, but not many. I'm not sure how it is now (whether it is still open and what the number of people is like), but it might be worth a call.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

There are lots of places to backpack this time of the year. If you like the drier areas of the state, this is the perfect time of year to do it — San Rafael Swell, Canyonlands, Escalante River drainage, Circle Cliffs, Kaiparowits Plateau, West Desert, Paria Canyon, Beaver Dam Wash, etc. The higher mountains are still some weeks away, though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Swett Creek might be a good place to get lost. Between Bullfrog and Hanksville, beautiful scenery and story's of lost gold and stuff. It's a nice time of year down there, here is the link..
http://www.americansouthwest.net/slot_c ... anyon.html

Or, there are quite a few in this area....
http://www.americansouthwest.net/slot_c ... index.html


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

I've allways wanted to try this hike but have'nt made it yet.

http://www.redrockadventure.com/hiking/ ... h_peak.htm


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

burge said:


> I've allways wanted to try this hike but have'nt made it yet.
> 
> http://www.redrockadventure.com/hiking/ ... h_peak.htm


Notch Peak! 

I've hiked to the top of that mountain four or five times. It's not really a backpack trip, and is easily doable in a day. The view from the top, however, 360 degrees all around and one straight down is not something easily translated into words.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> I don't know if *Grand Gulch* is still open, but that used to be a place to go this time of year. If you like the desert and cliff dwelling it was a lot of fun. We used to go down around Easter weekend and you would see a few people, but not many. I'm not sure how it is now (whether it is still open and what the number of people is like), but it might be worth a call.


Grand Gulch. Definitely. Easy hiking, plenty of water this time of year, and the scenery is spectacular.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.utah.com/playgrounds/grand_gulch.htm


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

I prefer the Skyline Drive area above Fairview. High Uintas are good bet as well. If ya really, really want to be alone try the Deep Creek mountains in the west desert area.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Go up North and South Mule Canyons between Blanding and Lake Powell.

Park close to where North Mule and South Mule canyons come together.
Go up North Mule to the rock plug, try to find some water. 
Scramble up the 900 ft rock cliff to the left. 
Cross the mesa over to the cliff above South Mule.
Scramble down the cliff to South Mule.
Walk down South Mule to the vehicle.

Very little water, a few Anasazi ghosts, some rattlesnakes, and the unmarked trails will make ya forget about anything bothering you.

You could spend a week just checking out all the Indian ruins.

The wife and I made the hike. One of the neatest things we ever did together. We seen no one.


----------

